# Getting Married in Mexico



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

My daughter from South Africa and her Fiance an American Citizen
wants to get married in a private or small ceremony in Mexico 
where they met a couple of years ago. 

Can anyone tell us the procedure and requirements regarding a
Civil Marriage in Mexico? 
Where to register? How to get a license? 

How long does one have to wait after registration if required 
before marriage? 
Where to find an office or person that could perform a recognized
Civil Marriage? 

We tried from both sides with the Mexican Embassy to no avail . 
Even send e-mails with no response. In a telephone conversation
with Mex Embassy in SA all we got was that she now requires a 
visa which we knew all along .

But the person a Mexican went quiet on the other questions . 

Cynthia maybe you would have some info please?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have heard that it can take quite a while to arrange with the civil authorities and to find a judge to perform the ceremony. The tourist permit is not a visa like the FM3 or FM2 document and that would require a Mexican address, proofs of foreign income, etc., etc. and a matter of several days, to a month to obtain.
However, in some of the more popular tourist destinations, you may find 'marriage services' which can expedite these matters. Give 'Google' a try. I just did and all that you need to know is right there. ('Marriage in Mexico')


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know the entire circumstances surrounding foreigners, but I did know of a couple (one was a diplomat and the other had an FM3) that got married here in Cuajimalpa. For Mexicans, you have to go to your local government office or delegation (it is part of the city government) and they have a place where you can ask about this as the local/city government is the one responsible for conducting the civil marriage. As far as I remember in the case of the foreigners I mentioned they got married within 30 days of getting their license..


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Rodrigo84 said:


> I don't know the entire circumstances surrounding foreigners, but I did know of a couple (one was a diplomat and the other had an FM3) that got married here in Cuajimalpa. For Mexicans, you have to go to your local government office or delegation (it is part of the city government) and they have a place where you can ask about this as the local/city government is the one responsible for conducting the civil marriage. As far as I remember in the case of the foreigners I mentioned they got married within 30 days of getting their license..


 Thank you both for the information it is much appreciated.


----------

